# How often does the pirahna breed?



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

i got 6 redbelly`s and theyr like 2 years old , i bought them for 3 months ago .. so how often do they breed?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

well if your rbp's decide to spawn, they could POSSIBLE give you a weekly batch for quite some time. or you could get bi-weekly batches or once a month. that would totally be up to the individual pair. you just continue to stick to your regular routine that made them spawn in the first place.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

unless you have a huge tank 100+ gallons, it isnt very likely though


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I have had some of mine for several yrs and they just decided to get it on last month, they have spawned 5 times in a month now, last night being the last time. I dont know when they will stop but I wont complain if they dont :laugh:


----------

